# Emergency, pls help!



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I feel your pain. Hopefully BMW and Allianz will step up and your car will be as good as new when it is redelivered in the US. Were you on a back road or a major highway when you encountered the "rock"?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

boothguy said:


> In my case, the number that was provided for emergency roadside assistance (Allianz - the insurance company for your ED adventure, and not BMW AG) was staffed at all hours by people who answered on the first ring, had a great command of English, and who made thorough notes on what had happened with my particular situation so that the folks on the next shift would be up to date without me having to explain the whole saga from the beginning.


This was our experience in May 2011 when we discovered that we had a flat tire coming into Trier off the Autobahn on a Saturday afternoon. We immediately called the 800 number given to us at the Welt with our paperwork. We were told to call this number in the event of any emergency.

The agent told us we were very near a BMW Service Center (we had passed it on the way in) but that it was already closed and wouldn't open until Monday morning. He then said that he would arrange for a hotel near where we were and would call us back. He called us back with reservations at the Nells Park Resort, less than a kilometer away, with 2 nights prepaid. We drove the short distance to the hotel and everything was ready for us.

On Monday morning Allianz called the BMW Service Center and explained the situation, then called us and told us that Christian was waiting for us. When we arrived they put the car on a hoist found a screw embedded in the middle of the tread. The service center said that they didn't have the right rear tire in stock, but proceeded to search for one. They found one an hour away and dispatched someone to pick it up. Once the tire arrived, they quickly mounted and balanced the tire. Another call to Allianz to confirm that the cost of the tire with mounting and balancing was our responsibility. They told us that a tire road hazard was the only thing that wasn't covered by the comprehensive Allianz insurance. Once we paid for the tire we were on our way again at about 2:30 Monday afternoon.

Unfortunately, we weren't able to continue on to Cologne on Saturday afternoon, missed our opportunity to drive on the Nurburgring Nordschleife on Sunday, and missed one or our two nights in Rothenburg, but we'll just have to do another ED for that!


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

SL335IC said:


> The incident happened on Wednesday around 5pm. After getting the car towed to a lot and completing paperwork, we got back to the hotel very late that night. We flew out of Nice the next morning / early afternoon. Keeping my fingers crossed


Our fingers are crossed for you as well.

You're clearly lucky this happened right at the end of your trip. In my case, the breakdown happened at the very beginning and we were scheduled to get farther and farther away from where the car was stranded. We were lucky and grateful that the Service Advisor for Alpina BMW in Chur, Switzerland, offered to drive my repaired car more than three hours over the San Bernardino pass (the tunnel was closed) to swap out the X3 loaner that Allianz had scrounged up for us, and then drive the three hours _back_ to Chur that same evening, getting back at abut 11:00 pm.

This is just to illustrate that really at every turn, the service and support we got was outstanding: from Allianz, to the local dealer, to the ED departments in New Jersey and in Munich, to members of this forum.

Here's hoping you'll be saying the same in a few weeks.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

Got an email from Allianz today. They said they contacted BMW of Monaco today and they are awaiting my "go-ahead" to continue with the diagnosis (seems strange to me that they would want my approval; isn't it obvious that I want a diagnosis?). Anyways, I emailed the dealership and also called and asked to talk to the contact person listed in the email. He apparently does not speak English. The receptionist took down my number and said they will get back to me tomorrow. 

I also emailed BMW NA ED hoping they could help expedite things. Another painful 24 hours till I find out more


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

dkreidel said:


> If the oilpan was center-punched and resulted in internal engine damage, I'm betting a new motor will be installed by a BMW dealer in Nice.
> 
> dk


I got this email from Emergency Roadside Assistance early this morning:

"This mail to let you know that the BMW dealer in Monaco found out that the oil pan is damaged probably due to shock, this has caused a leak of the oil and as a consequence a severe damage to the engine. 
A claim has been made on the Allianz insurance covering this kind of damage ( fully comprehensive insurance ) . The insurance instructed us to organise a transport of the car back to BMW Munich Germany where the car will have to be expertised first .

We will keep you informed as soon as we know when the transport will take place."


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow. Sucks that it happened, but man Allianz saves the day!


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

alee said:


> Wow. Sucks that it happened, but man Allianz saves the day!


I hope so. I hope they cover the costs in full. I certainly can't afford to pay for a brand new engine on the M3


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

SL335IC said:


> I hope so. I hope they cover the costs in full. I certainly can't afford to pay for a brand new engine on the M3


Oh man - I share your tears, but it's going to a good place for work. I do love the word "expertized."


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

SL335IC said:


> I hope so. I hope they cover the costs in full. I certainly can't afford to pay for a brand new engine on the M3


Yeah, you don't have to worry about that. That's what the insurance is for. It will be the best insurance you'll probably ever get!


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow, I am sorry this happened to you. I hope they make it right for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

My guess is that Munich is a better place for a new engine to be installed than Monaco.

Keep in mind that the policy allows for 500 Euros for towing. It is possible that this might be exceeded or that they may or may not waive it.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

Dave 20T said:


> My guess is that Munich is a better place for a new engine to be installed than Monaco.
> 
> Keep in mind that the policy allows for 500 Euros for towing. It is possible that this might be exceeded or that they may or may not waive it.


It cost over 500 Euros to tow the car from Sospel to the temporary lot near Nice (approx. 600 Euro I believe). It should have cost money to tow from that lot to BMW and Monaco the next day and who knows how much it is to transport the car from Monaco to Munich. All I know is, as of now, it is well above the policy allowed towing charges. In the end, if all I have to be responsible for is the towing charges, I will be a happy camper


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm going to call this the curse of the green pants. Never take ED with SL335IC's choice in pant colors or bad things will happen.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

alee said:


> I'm going to call this the curse of the green pants. Never take ED with SL335IC's choice in pant colors or bad things will happen.


Haha. I'm burning those pants!


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

SL335IC said:


> Haha. I'm burning those pants!


But, the shoes match the pants (and shirt!) perfectly.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Bump. Curious how the repairs in Munich are going. And whether you burned the pants.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

alee said:


> Bump. Curious how the repairs in Munich are going. And whether you burned the pants.


Thanks for checking. The last update I received was from Friday. The car finally reached Munich on Thursday (after exactly 3 weeks from the accident). Based on a previous email from BMW NA in NJ, once the car gets to Munich, they will make an assessment and decide how to move forward with the repairs. Apparently, the parts cannot be ordered until the car gets to Munich and they make this assessment. So, as you can imagine, it's been a long frustrating wait 

BMW NA in NJ is playing role of communicating what the insurance co. is telling them. I have made several calls to the insurance co and haven't had much luck "influencing" anything and honestly, I don't get the sense that BMW NA is doing much to expedite the process either (I could be wrong, but this is the sense I get). It's been 3 weeks and the repairs haven't even started yet. I know that many members here have mentioned that "BMW made it right" for them, so I am hoping at the end of it all, I will walk away with a positive experience!

Green pants...still have it. Perhaps I can wear it to PCD (and at this rate in several months) and reverse the curse and make it my good luck pants


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

That sucks. By the time you get your car the 2015s will be out. I'm assuming you'll still be making payments while waiting for the car? They ought to give you TWO free months.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

Making payments on a car I'm not driving and making rental payments on a ****ty car I'm driving 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Gluhwein said:


> They ought to give you TWO free months.


Because of the transportation delay? Was that arranged by BMW or the dealership? I don't think there is any blanket policy for any reimbursemnet. It's a YMMV case IMHO.

Is there a possibility the car would be written off? A comparable replacement taken from a dealer's stock? If so, I'd push for that ASAP if payments were being made. I'm just floating an idea here, but OP must decide what seems best for themself.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

Gluhwein said:


> They ought to give you TWO free months.


It would be great to know what the others have experienced. I am currently in the second month of payments which BMW covers anyway. Starting July 8th, I'll be making payments on the car. Has BMW waived payments of others who had their cars repaired prior to U.S. delivery due to an accident?


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

chrischeung said:


> Is there a possibility the car would be written off? A comparable replacement taken from a dealer's stock? If so, I'd push for that ASAP if payments were being made. I'm just floating an idea here, but OP must decide what seems best for themself.


How do I go about finding out? Do I start with BMW NA or the dealer. I hope the answer is not the dealer!!!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

SL335IC said:


> How do I go about finding out? Do I start with BMW NA or the dealer. I hope the answer is not the dealer!!!


Your case is unique, as is all, and I'm rendering this advice based on what I've read, personal experience and opinion.

I would firstly angle on not paying anything out of pocket if possible, where reasonable. BMW has a function for everyone, and likes to follow due process. And why not - you set up a process, which should be followed. It doesn't make sense to recreate a new process each time (more the Italian way). In this case, due process seems to be to get your car back to Munich, and make an assessment. Action should be decided based on that (repair, write off etc.).

I'd work with BMWED. Make them your best friend and advocate. I wouldn't pressure them, but rather would ask them at each step when they will contact you again, or give you an update. All in all, they are middlemen in your situation, but they potentially can also be influencers. If your CA is willing to help, I'd get them involved. But often, unfortunately, they can't invest as much time as you can. Having them ask the same question as you for the same answer just wastes time. They may be able to give valuable advice though.

Personal experience - many years ago, my car was an insurance total loss during shipping, though it was not my fault. BMW paid 1 month's payment to extend the lease of my current BMW until my new car came in. This was 10 years ago, and policies and people have likely changed. I asked nicely.

Again, just my thoughts.


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

rebump - wondering if there's been any progress.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

milepig said:


> rebump - wondering if there's been any progress.


Last I heard (which was a week ago), the insurance company has requested an adjuster to be present when they assess the repairs. Haven't heard anything since. 5.5 weeks since the incident, and the repairs haven't even started yet. The car is in BMW Munich currently.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Ouch - that five-and-a-half weeks hurts. One thing that I learned in my '08 experience is that repairs are farmed-out to normal BMW retail dealerships - ideally in the Munich area. "The factory" has nothing to do with them. Sounds like that's where you are now, correct? One of the problems they told me about is that these sublet repairs are outside the normal ED process, and they tend to fall through the cracks, since no one's really paying attention to them. I agree with Chris's good advice above: make the ED department in New Jersey your new best friends. They're the ones who can help the most.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

There are so many things at play/ways you can take this incident I don't know where to start.
- Does BMW really have to do anything other than repair your car and get it on a boat since you caused the issue (well, the rock at least), but, is that the best thing to do by the customer? (my answer is no on both counts):dunno:
- I would be skeptical of the repairs, seeing as one place said there was "severe engine damage"...how can you tell if the work was done well? What if there are future issues?
- Why the hell is it taking 6 weeks to start repairs? It should have never taken that long to get the ball rolling. Have they given you an ETA? I mean at this point I have to figure you're looking at another 8 weeks at least until you get your car.
- Will BMWFS do anything as far as the payments/contract...I mean if you were financing it wouldn't be a huge deal but in leasing you are basically throwing money down the drain.

I agree with Chris, try to use ED to push this thing along. Maybe contact FS and see if they can suspend your lease for a month or 2 considering the circumstances...maybe they can restart it at delivery.

I feel really bad for you. Just thinking about if I was in your shoes makes me sad. I really hope you can come to a satisfactory outcome on this. :thumbup:


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

CTSoxFan said:


> There are so many things at play/ways you can take this incident I don't know where to start.
> - Does BMW really have to do anything other than repair your car and get it on a boat since you caused the issue (well, the rock at least), but, is that the best thing to do by the customer? (my answer is no on both counts):dunno:
> - I would be skeptical of the repairs, seeing as one place said there was "severe engine damage"...how can you tell if the work was done well? What if there are future issues?
> - Why the hell is it taking 6 weeks to start repairs? It should have never taken that long to get the ball rolling. Have they given you an ETA? I mean at this point I have to figure you're looking at another 8 weeks at least until you get your car.
> ...


I reached out to Simone from BMW ED in NJ to see what suggestions she has. She has been helpful in providing me the updates, and I would think she knows what BMW has done in similar situations in the past. I am hoping BMW FS will come through and help by either suspending payments or covering car rental costs.



CTSoxFan said:


> I feel really bad for you. Just thinking about if I was in your shoes makes me sad. I really hope you can come to a satisfactory outcome on this. :thumbup:


Thank you for the comments. Yes, I hope so too. My first ED was a great experience and this experience so far is making me regret doing ED (not completely yet, but getting there)


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

Where is the green pants???


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

greentrbo95gst said:


> Where is the green pants???


:bigpimp:


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Any update? Thanks!


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been receiving the same update for the past couple of weeks. The car is still at the BMW dealership in Munich. The insurance company hasn't approved the repairs yet. Unfortunately, BMW NA is not very helpful in pushing this forward quickly. As of this Thursday, it will be 7 weeks since I dropped off the car and the repairs haven't even started yet. Beyond frustrated!!!!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow...this is crazy. I am guessing you already tried going up the ladder at BMWNA? Maybe you need to get a lawyer involved at this point?


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

I haven't started going up the ladder yet, as I'm not sure who to contact next. I asked my BMW NA contact to provide me the contact info for the German counterparts and haven't received a response yet (BMW NA contacts BMW Germany HQ who in turn gets in touch with the Munich dealership and the insurance co.). Any forum members have any thoughts on who I should contact next? Any contact info of higher ups at BMW NA that deals with ED? Thanks.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know how car repair works in Germany. Does a dealer give you a written estimate? Is there a diagnostic charge or is the estimate free? One way would be to get an estimate then try to get BMW to agree to pay. I don't think the car is totaled?


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

Dave 20T said:


> I don't know how car repair works in Germany. Does a dealer give you a written estimate? Is there a diagnostic charge or is the estimate free? One way would be to get an estimate then try to get BMW to agree to pay. I don't think the car is totaled?


Not sure if there's a diagnostic charge, however, the dealer does give a written estimate. I have been waiting for a written estimate (which will be provided to the insurance co. as well) for over a month now and it has been one thing after another (sound like excuses to me). The car is not totaled. The insurance co. needs to determine if they are going to repair the engine or replace it.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

SL335IC said:


> I haven't started going up the ladder yet, as I'm not sure who to contact next. I asked my BMW NA contact to provide me the contact info for the German counterparts and haven't received a response yet (BMW NA contacts BMW Germany HQ who in turn gets in touch with the Munich dealership and the insurance co.). Any forum members have any thoughts on who I should contact next? Any contact info of higher ups at BMW NA that deals with ED? Thanks.


Anyone have any thoughts on how I should escalate this? Any contact info would be greatly appreciated.

I waited patiently for almost 7 weeks to give the people handling this a fair chance at resolving the matter in a timely manner. 7 weeks and not even getting started on the repairs in unacceptable!


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

It would be helpful to have a fluent German speaker call the dealer. If not try to e-mail them in German and English. If you have a repair estimate, that is progress since you can then ask the insurance company to proceed. Sorry, my German is not good enough to call. I can barely ask where the toilet is located.

I don't know which is better, repair or replacement. Sometimes, replacement is not better because they have to muck around.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

IMO, SL335 would be wasting his time to call the dealership. It appears to be Allianz that's holding up the train. I'm very surprised at this delay, to be honest. My suggestion would be to escalate to the head of the ED dapartment in New Jersey, and ask why this is hung up. If they can't resolve it, like now, ask for a contact at Allianz and give them a shove. I think that at this point, it's more than warranted to communicate your frustration and demand an immediate resolution.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

boothguy said:


> IMO, SL335 would be wasting his time to call the dealership. It appears to be Allianz that's holding up the train. I'm very surprised at this delay, to be honest. My suggestion would be to escalate to the head of the ED dapartment in New Jersey, and ask why this is hung up. If they can't resolve it, like now, ask for a contact at Allianz and give them a shove. I think that at this point, it's more than warranted to communicate your frustration and demand an immediate resolution.


Do you know the contact information for the head of the ED dept?


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

SL335IC said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on how I should escalate this? Any contact info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I waited patiently for almost 7 weeks to give the people handling this a fair chance at resolving the matter in a timely manner. 7 weeks and not even getting started on the repairs in unacceptable!


methinks you need to stop paying for this car.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

SL335IC said:


> Do you know the contact information for the head of the ED dept?


I did, but that person has transferred to a different position and is now in Munich. I'd suggest just using the tried-and-true escalation routine: call your contact for an update, and if the answer isn't satisfactory, simply say, "..okay, who's your boss? I'd like to talk to him/her, please..". Repeat as necessary.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

zoltrix said:


> methinks you need to stop paying for this car.


I do not recommend you do this *w/o prior approval from BMWFS *or you will end up with a much bigger long-term credit problem than a broken car in Germany.

I do agree with boothguy that the ED department in NJ is you best approach. Mary Beth Craven used to run the ED program but I believe she has moved up in the organization. Try Simone; she has been helpful in the past. What assistance have you received from your CA and dealer? Be persistent by contacting them every other day - remain polite but insist upon speedy resolution and timely updates.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

dkreidel said:


> I do not recommend you do this *w/o prior approval from BMWFS *or you will end up with a much bigger long-term credit problem than a broken car in Germany.


Couldn't agree more. Just stopping paying is going to do nothing good for you and isn't going to get your car fixed any sooner. You should call FS and see if you can work something out in the interim.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Several facts that may be important:
Lease or finance?
Have insurance documents available to read?
Is the dealer owned by BMW?
Can state lemon laws apply? Even if not, could a challenge be made?

All of this is brainstorming and/or getting legally pertinent facts in order.
Would you settle for a replacement car or need the car as a souvenir?

You don't have to answer these questions in writing but can ponder the answers yourself.


----------



## GTitis2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Let me know if you need help from a German speaker, but I also doubt that you can solve this through the dealer in Germany at this point.

I share the opinion of others here that your best option should be to increase the pressure on the BMW ED department to get more involved. They will have better leverage to get answers from Allianz. Regarding lease payments I would be surprised if you couldn't find a solution with BMWNA/FS, such as a suspension of payments or refund at least for the excess waiting time. I hope you can get this resolved quickly from here.


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Does your local TV station have consumer advocate reporter? Your story has lots of color. Discuss this possibility with the General Manager of your dealer and or European Delivery. That might get the ball rolling. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Post 52 suggest that a repair estimate has been completed. One problem is that M3 production is over. Is there another model that is suitable?

Assuming that there's a repair estimate, read all the insurance documents available. Is this considered a collision? Think of what you want first. If it is repair, contact BMW ED and request repair. If there is another model that is suitable, you could also request that model.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the comments and suggestions. I did receive an update after several follow-ups. Here is an excerpt from the email I received:

_"The insurance company has issued the approval to have the engine replaced (a $29,000 repair). The dealership has placed the parts order and the new engine is expected to arrive in three weeks. It will take approximately another two weeks to complete the installation and testing."
_
While I am happy that the insurance company finally decided to 1) replace the engine (instead of repair) and 2) approve the cost, I am not happy about the further delay! Including the 7 weeks I've waited expecting an approval, 3 weeks waiting for the parts, 2 weeks for the repairs and an additional 6 weeks for transportation, I am looking at a total of 18 weeks or almost 5 months since I dropped off the car. Also, from my experience, they usually don't get things done in the timeline they provide (i.e. in 3 weeks they may say getting the parts may take another two weeks etc.). At this rate, I'm looking at getting my car back when winter starts in Minneapolis


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

Bikie said:


> Does your local TV station have consumer advocate reporter? Your story has lots of color. Discuss this possibility with the General Manager of your dealer and or European Delivery. That might get the ball rolling.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Hmmm, interesting proposition. Honestly, I don't want to create any bad publicity to the BMW brand or the ED program (and I know that's not what you are proposing). I have a been a loyal BMW fan for years and have had great memories during my past EDs. I'm just looking to get my car back in a reasonable time frame. It is a bit disappointing and embarrassing that my "premium brand with exceptional customer service" hasn't had my back so far. I keep having to avoid the question or give a vague answer every time my friends, co-workers, family ask me about the situation with the car. Needless to say, they are all surprised that BMW hasn't "stepped-up" to make things better. In the end, I hope I come out of this with a satisfactory experience so I can enjoy my car without a bad taste in my mouth!


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

GTitis2013 said:


> Let me know if you need help from a German speaker, but I also doubt that you can solve this through the dealer in Germany at this point.
> 
> I share the opinion of others here that your best option should be to increase the pressure on the BMW ED department to get more involved. They will have better leverage to get answers from Allianz. Regarding lease payments I would be surprised if you couldn't find a solution with BMWNA/FS, such as a suspension of payments or refund at least for the excess waiting time. I hope you can get this resolved quickly from here.


Thank you for the offer. I will let you know if I need help. I have a friend who used to work for BMW (at the HQ in Munich) and offered to use some of his contacts to investigate what caused the delay etc. I plan on contacting the head of ED to see if they can expedite the repairs and / or help freeze my lease payments for a while. I think that's the least they can do. Not only that the delay has resulted in multiple lease payments without a car, it has also resulted in many rental car payments. Even if BMW takes care of the lease payments, I will still be incurring 5 months of incremental rental car payments, unfortunately!


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, keep in mind if the accident had occurred in just after a US delivery you would be dealing with your insurance company, then be waiting for BMW to send a new M3 motor to the US and then waiting for your local dealer to install and test the new motor. You would have experienced the normal ED transportation and re-delivery delay since you elected to do ED. The accident was unfortunate, but it certainly wasn't BMW's fault you hit a rock in France while on vacation.

My GF ran over a center divider in her '07 Z4 and busted up the oil pan and similarly lunched an engine while she was in Las Vegas. Getting the insurance approval took quite a while, getting a new Z4 engine shipped to the Las Vegas dealer took even longer, and then the dealer had to install the engine, do some rework, then my GF needed schedule a flight to go pick-up her car, etc.

Your stories are both similar and unlucky, but BMW doesn't have much culpability in either case.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

dkreidel said:


> Well, keep in mind if the accident had occurred in just after a US delivery you would be dealing with your insurance company, then be waiting for BMW to send a new M3 motor to the US and then waiting for your local dealer to install and test the new motor. You would have experienced the normal ED transportation and re-delivery delay since you elected to do ED. The accident was unfortunate, but it certainly wasn't BMW's fault you hit a rock in France while on vacation.


True, but the local dealership would give me a loaner car or my insurance company would cover the rental car costs during the wait. I agree that it's not BMW's fault. I'm just hoping they would take care of a customer who is incurring 2 car payments and not getting to enjoy the car the customer intended to drive. Just hoping for great customer service


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

SL335: I feel your pain - I really do. But this seems to be a combination of a road hazard accident and an extremely lethargic response by Allianz. I'm not sure why or how BMW should be stepping up to make you whole on a situation they had nothing to do with, other than the fact that is was their brand you were driving when that rock jumped in front of you. If there had been some manufacturing defect with the car itself - different story.

I think your beef - and a righteous one, at that - is with Allianz. They're the ones who should be doing something to compensate you for seven weeks of inaction. I have to say that I'm very surprised about the way this has all shaken out. My experience with Allianz was very much the opposite. But again, that was five years ago.


----------



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

Bump..... I hope it all worked out for you at the end!:thumbup:
How long did it ultimately take to get your car back? Was the work done meticulously? Did BMW NA / ED do "the right thing" for you at the end of the day?


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

I'm sorry to be blunt, but I'm not sure I understand this mentality of being upset with other people for not resolving (to your whims) a problem that you created. 

Especially when you're not willing to be honest about it to start with. Your first post was "My car broke down". Your car didn't break down- you crashed it. Then you said "It hit the bottom of the car". The rock didn't hit the bottom of your car. The rock wasn't moving. You drove your car into it.

BMW owes you nothing. This didn't happen because BMW built the car wrong. This happened because YOU crashed YOUR car. 

And the engine damage didn't happen the moment you crashed- those gauges and warning lights serve a purpose- to tell you to shut the engine off and call a tow truck. Instead, you chose to ignore all possible warnings, and destroyed a $30,000 engine fleeing the scene. 

And now you're standing around with your hand out, expecting someone else to pay for it. People like you are why the rest of us have to pay such high insurance premiums. You want it fixed faster? Open your checkbook and write out a $30,000 check for the engine you destroyed. 

I also have to wonder how many other lives you risked (motorcyclists, for example) when you performed your version of the Exxon Valdez oil spill, and then fled the scene without making any attempt to clean up your oil off the road or to warn other motorists of the danger. 

I see no mention of reporting your crash to the police. Did you flee the scene because you were drunk, or what?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

My car was held up for 3 weeks at the Vehicle Delivery Center for scratches on the front fender I did not know I had. I was told by BMWNA ED they make your car like when it came out of the factory. They did not say anything about the extent of damage or whose fault being a factor.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Meh... nevermind


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

ZTR said:


> BMW owes you nothing. This didn't happen because BMW built the car wrong. This happened because YOU crashed YOUR car.


European delivery comes with car insurance.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Dave 20T said:


> European delivery comes with car insurance.


The OP does not appear to understand this.

Allianz is his European Delivery insurance company, not BMW.

And yet he keeps saying that he wants BMW to pay for his tow bill, crash repairs, hotels, rental cars, AND make the payments on his car.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

I still don't understand the reasoning behind jumping all over the OP. Did he sleep with your wife? Was the rock really your dog that he ran over? :dunno: Not understanding the misguided hostility and judgement being passed as if you had more knowledge of the situation than has been presented (accusing the OP of being drunk??? wtf???).

He had an accident. It happens. The insurance that BMW provided (of their own choosing) did a poor job in handling the situation. If you have reason to believe you would have handled the situation any better, why don't you offer constructive criticism on what the OP should have done?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ +1 

He seems under control but I would probably be livid by week 9 myself.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

I love the fact that people are getting fired up over an incident from over a year ago...


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

hyperzulu said:


> ...why don't you offer constructive criticism on what the OP should have done?


As you wish.

Constructive criticism of what the OP should have done, as requested:

1. Drive safely. That rock wasn't moving, and everybody else on the road managed to avoid it. Driving sober, and at a speed within both the limitations of the environment AND your individual skill level, would have been a good idea.

2. When you crash, stop immediately, out of the traffic lanes if possible, and shut the engine off. Do not destroy a $30,000 engine fleeing the scene of your crash. Do not spread the remainder of your oil down the road as you flee the scene of your crash. Don't flee the scene of your crash at all.

3. Prevent the scene of your crash from getting any worse. Warn other motorists of the oil slick you created, so that you don't cause anyone else to crash. Those other crashes carry the very real risk of injury or death to other innocent people.

4. Notify the police immediately. They are trained and equipped to be able to deal with car crashes, and they need to be able to investigate yours, without having to try to hunt down after you fled the scene of your crash.

5. File a claim with your insurance company (Allianz in this case), instead of pestering the auto manufacturer that had nothing to do with you crashing your car.

6. Give financial authorization to tear down your car when requested, per the terms to which you accepted your insurance.

7. Don't be surprised when the insurance company pays for a new oil pan, and allows you to pay for the $30,000 engine that you destroyed. There is no insurance on earth that covers you driving your car with no oil pressure until the engine blows up.

8. Don't lie.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

ZTR said:


> As you wish.
> 
> Constructive criticism of what the OP should have done, as requested:
> 
> 1. Drive safely.


That's where I stopped reading since that guarantees nothing. :banghead:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Mods please lock this thread!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## luckyz2013 (Jun 12, 2014)

me530 said:


> mods please lock this thread!
> 
> Sent from bimmerapp mobile app


+1


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Unless OP wants to reopen this thread, we are done here.


----------

